# New Pedal Day! (Eliminator)



## SYLrules88 (Aug 5, 2011)

So after 9-10 years of extensive use, I had to retire my trusty Iron Cobra. The right pedal has developed more slack than the slave pedal! I could deal with that, but recently the nut that determines the width of the hoop that the hoop clamp can attatch to stripped out, so the pedal doesn't stay attatched to my kick! I only play a few shows a month, but this called for an emergency replacement.

I had been considering replacements for several months but never really had a reason to buy one, especially when there's so much cool guitar stuff i could buy!  I'm not a fan of any of these super fast direct drive pedals. For some reason they cost a hell of a lot more and I can't seem to get any power out of them. I owned and Axis double longboard once but I sold that 2 years ago because I couldn't get any volume out of it! The new Iron Cobras looked tempting but I wanted to try something new, so I went with the Pearl Eliminator P-2002C. Behold...

lovely carrying case






It comes with 4 cams! The white and black are "full circles" and are supposed to allow for the most power. The Blue is offset and the red is extreme offset. I have the blue cams on now (they are really easy to change out) and I'm still getting used to them. The offset cams might be more for guys who like the really quick direct drive pedals, so maybe I should stick with the white or black. But I'm still finding the right spring tension and beater height so who knows

























The retired Cobra. Of course I will keep it just in case I need a backup for a song or two.





My modest poster wall. Makes me happy!


----------



## Adari (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice purchase. I bought an Eliminator single pedal a few weeks ago, after trying it side by side with a Speed Cobra, Yamaha, DW5000, DemonDrive, and Mapex Falcon (chain and direct drive) and being very impressed. Great pedal for a great price.

If it's good enough for Virgil Donati, it's good enough for me.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 5, 2011)

cant go wrong, the worst part about elims is the link


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 11, 2011)

I love my Eliminators. It's been something like 6 years, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 11, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> cant go wrong, the worst part about elims is the link



I think you're thinking of the Demondrive Eliminators. Those DO have linkage problems.


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 13, 2011)

Biggest issue I've had is that the little bitty screw that holds the back end of the footboard together at the hinge tends to unscrew itself if you hit the pedal at any kind of angle. It's not a huge problem, but just be sure to give it a once over every so often - like a strap lock on a guitar strap, y'know?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 15, 2011)

never had such an issue, and could you perhaps illustrate?


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 15, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> never had such an issue, and could you perhaps illustrate?



I thought I was pretty descriptive. The screw, at the hinge on the footboard, can work loose if you tend to hit the pedal at an angle. You'd like a photo of a loose screw?


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 15, 2011)

hmm, noticed the OP's has a completely different screw there. Maybe a photo IS in order.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 16, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I think you're thinking of the Demondrive Eliminators. Those DO have linkage problems.



I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 16, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I thought I was pretty descriptive. The screw, at the hinge on the footboard, can work loose if you tend to hit the pedal at an angle. You'd like a photo of a loose screw?



you got the older ones with the drum key screws?


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> you got the older ones with the drum key screws?



Even older I think. It's a tiny slotted barrel screw. I'll snag a pic soon, I've been a bit overwhelmed trying to get some new gear working all day.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 17, 2011)

OHH ok, no pics necesarry now

i remember the older models had issues with those.

i really hate the link bar on elims though
i with they werent so poopy at the u joint


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice score man. I always preferred Eliminators to Iron Cobras. Even drummer friends of mine who would argue that Cobras were better have since switched to Eliminators.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 17, 2011)

well the linkage from the iron cobra developed minimal slack in the nearly 10 years i had it. hopefully the elim linkage will last as long? if not i could always buy the axis linkage i guess.

i was also thinking of doing a little drum cover, maybe a cloudkicker song. hmmm...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 17, 2011)

it might not, depends on how often you keep them juiced and how much you play them

mine are getting pretty beat


----------



## ArrowHead (Aug 17, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> OHH ok, no pics necesarry now
> 
> i remember the older models had issues with those.
> 
> ...





Yeah, I bought them a long time ago when they first came out. Never realized they've improved the design since then.

Oddly, I've never had issues with the link bar. What sort of issues are people having? I wonder if it's another difference in the model I have. (except that mine is gouged to hell from hitting my snare and hi hat legs when I still had an acoustic kit.)


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 17, 2011)

well mine is just really worn out at the u joint


----------

